# Schlamm entfernen....



## michael_42de (9. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend.....zusammen....

Ich habe heute beim keschern von Pflanzenresten (bin wohl zu tief gegangen) Schlamm und Mulm im Kescher gehabt. Ich also weiter gekeschert, und tiefer gegangen. Wow...was kam da ein Dreck und Schlamm im Kescher zu tage.....Nun habe ich mir vorgenommen morgen meine Wahthose anzuziehen und den ganzen Mist rauszuholen.

Nun meine Bedenken: Da durch das durchziehen des feinsiebigen Keschers der Dreck aufgewühlt wird, habe ich bedenken das die Kiemen meiner Fischies verstopft werden


Wann soll ich meinen Filter  mit Pumpe wieder in Betrieb nehmen um nicht alles durch Schwebeteilchen zu verstopfen.........

Schöne Woche

von Michael


----------



## Kaje (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Hallo Michael,

das mit dem Schlamm ist so eine Sache..
Wenn Deine Wasserwerte ok sind und der Gartenteich nicht "stinkt", dann würde ich diesen Schlamm einfach drin lassen, da sich in diesem viele Bakterien befinden, die Du mit entfernen würdest.. Zudem wollen ja Deine Fische auch einwenig gründeln.. Ich handhabe dies so, dass ich ca. alle  3 Jahre mal mit dem Schlammsauger im Herbst den Grobschlamm entferne..

Es gibt halt viele, die meinen, der Schlamm muss raus, obwohl dies meist nur eine optische Sache ist und eigentlich nicht notwendig wäre.. Es sei denn, Deine Wasserwerte wären nicht ok, ansonsten einfach drin lassen


----------



## Fluni81 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

..ich klink mich mal mit ein...

Bei mir ist das so, das die Fische nicht mehr bis ganz  in die Tiefe kommen, weil der Schlamm so hoch ist..ich hab aber Seerosen drin und trau mich nicht mit der Wathose reinzugehn, aus Angst sie kaputt zu machen..das was man im Käscher hochholt, stinkt erbärmlich


gruss antje


----------



## Kaje (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Wenn der Schlamm natürlich schon so hoch ist, dass dieser verhindert, dass die Fische in die Tiefe gehen können, kann dieser natürlich entfernt werden. 

Es gibt natürlich auch Teichbesitzer, die jede kleinste Schlammmschicht stört und dies ist übertrieben, da sich in diesem Schlamm auch Mikroorganismen zum Abbau von Nähstoffen befindet.
Wer abgestorbene Planzenreste gleich entfernt und dafür sorgt, dass im Herbst keine Blätter hineinfallen können, hat schon die halbe Miete und braucht nicht jedes Jahr eine Schlammschichtentfernung vorzunehmen.


----------



## michael_42de (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Hallo zusammen.....

Besten Dank für Eure Beiträge...... Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen. Ja, es ist so, der Dreck ist schon zu hoch und die Fischis können nicht mehr in die Tiefe. Also Dreck mit feinem Kescher vorsichtig raus.
Nur meine Frage ob durch den aufgewirbelten Mulm die Kiemen evtl. verstopfen und die Fischies jämerlich ersticken  müßten hat mir keiner beantwortet. :? Ist auch schwer wohl zu sagen, oder?
Wie lange sollte man den Filter und Pumpe abstellen nach solch einer Acktion?

Liebe Grüße aus dem Weserbergland

Michael


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Hallo Michael,

also bisher hab ich noch von keinem Fall gehört, dass die Fische an trübem Wasser erstickt sind...Aber bitte achte drauf, dass Du nicht alle Kleinstlebewesen wie z.B. Libellenlarven oder __ Schnecken oder oder oder mit dem Schlamm entsorgst.


----------



## Fluni81 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Wir wollen, wennd as Wetter etwas besser ist mir der Wathose rein..ich  mach  mir aber Sorgen um die Seerosen..ich weiß nicht, wie die Hausvorbesitzer vorgegangen sind, ob die Rosen in Körben sind...man kann durch den Modder auch ncith richtig durchstochern...und sobald man einen Fuß reinsetzt ist das Wasser trübe und nix mehr zu sehn..

Dann nehm ich wohl für die Aktion die Fische besser raus, oder..nich das man nachher drauftritt?!?:shock


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Hallo Antje,

wo die Seerosen sitzen, kannst Du doch jetzt noch sehen, oder? Sind es soviele, dass Du Dir die Stelle nicht merken kannst?

Und keine Angst, ein normaler Fisch wird es nicht zulassen, dass Du auf ihn drauf trittst.


----------



## Fluni81 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Huhu Christine!

Es sind mehrere Seerosen... 



...ich weiß nicht, wo die anfangen und wo die aufhören

Du siehst jetzt bei klarem Wasser bis zu den Blättern, aber nicht, wo die aufhören...der ehemalige Hausbesitzer sagte mein ich auch, das da mehrere Rosen drin sind, aber nicht wieviele..sie sind sooo schön, ich möchte sie einfach nicht kaputt machen..hatte ja schon überlegt, die Reinigungsaktion auf den Herbst zu verlegen..aber die Fische haben wirklich höchstens 50-70cm Tiefe wo sie hinkönnen..hatte mich eh schon gewundert, wie sie den Winter überlebt haben..mein Schatz meinte, sie hätten sich evtl in dem Modder eingebuddelt, der würde ja nicht frieren...

gruss antje


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Hallo Antje,

guck mal, da wo die meisten Blätter hoch kommen, sitzt die Mutterpflanze drunter. Dieses Gebiet kannst Du aussparen. Ansonsten arbeitest Du dich doch langsam vorwärts mit einem Kescher? Du merkst, wenn Du gegen den Wurzelstock stößt. Wenn ein Stück des Rhizoms im Aussenbereich abbricht, ist das nicht ganz so schlimm. Wenn Blätter oder Triebe dran sind, hast Du eine neue Seerose 

 Du könntest auch das Wasser - zumindest einen Teil - ablassen. Wenn Du das machst, fang es am besten auf, damit Du es später wieder verwenden kannst.

Mit einer Schaufel oder ähnlichen Teilen würde ich nicht arbeiten, so mancher hat sich so schon hübsche Löcher in die Folie gehauen.


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Servus Antje

Weiß jetzt leider nicht wie groß dein Teich ist, von der Bodenfläche her 

Aber kannst den Schmoder nicht nur rund um die Seerosen entfernen  auch wenn so manche Wurzel wieder im "Freien" liegt 

Also immer schön den Teichrand entlang.

Den Fischen wird ja dann wohl genug Tiefe zu Verfügung stehen 

Edit: Wieder einmal ein Tempopunkt ans Elschen


----------



## karsten. (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Hallo

an alle Schlammliebhaber 

Schlamm , dunkel bis blau nach Faulgas stinkend , 
hat in einem F o l i e n teich nichts zu suchen . Das ist nämlich der Punkt ! 
Dadurch dass kein natürlicher Bodenaufbau besteht ist die Biologie der Selbstreinigung eh nicht gegeben . Biologische Filtersysteme sollen genau das ersetzen ,darin wird die Reinigungswirkung von Ufer , Grund , Wurzelsystemen mehr oder weniger erfolgreich nachempfunden).
Schlamm (wir reden nicht von Mulm) bleibt immer eine Hypothek auf die nächsten Generationen von Algenproblemen.
Im Schlamm sind jede Menge Nährstoffe gebunden die sich stetig und bei Änderungen des ph-Wertes bzw. bei Sauerstoffmangel auch mächtig lösen 
gern auch wissenschaftlich untermauert

Da hilft kein Schönreden mit Begriffen aus dem Abwasserbereich oder dem "Schutz von Kleintieren" 

echte Schlammbewohner wie Tubifex , rote Mückenlarven usw. braucht kein Mensch in Folienteichen.

wer Klärbakterien züchten will ......sollte es ja mit klarem Wasser nicht so haben 
Das möglicherweise Insektenlarven beim Schlammentfernen mit herausgelangen liegt am Verfahren .Da sollte man sich was einfallen lassen.
(Wenn man einfach so loslegt ist in wenigen Minuten sowiso alles Gülle. )

Gründeln können Fisch auch in Sand oder Lehm , Mulm setzt sich immer ab und ist ok.

Im Teichschlamm ersticken die meisten Unterwasserpflanzen . __ Teichrosen und Mummel kann man auch gezielt düngen ohne großflächig das Wasser zu belasten.
Alle anderen Wasserpflanzen kommen mit dem Mulm aus der durch Substrat rinnt.








Bei einem gepfegten Gartenteich sind auch Strukuren und Farben am Grund zu erkennen .  Entweder man saugt regelmäßig Schlamm ab oder entfernt zeitnah alle Blätter denn die sind meist der Großteil des Schlammes außer bei hoffnungslos überbesetzen und zugeschissenen Teichen oops aber von den wollen wir wir ja hier nicht reden .... 

Wer einen ungepflegten Teich übernimmt oder jahrelang geschlam(m)(p)t  
hat muss halt erstmal Großreinemachen .
oder
es schön finden wie es ist .....


mfG


----------



## michael_42de (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Hallo zusammen......also noch mals besten Dank.

Ich hatte mir eben meine Wahthose angezogen, mich mit dem Kescher bewaffnet und dann rein in meinen Teich. Oh man, was ist da alles zusammen gekommen. So viel Schlamm, Sande (wo kommen die her??). 
Nach dem mir nach dem ca. zwanzigsten mal der feine Kescher löcherig geworden ist habe ich aufgehört. Die Ausbeute: zwei 50 Ltr. Tonnen voller Schlick, Fadenalgen und Sande.
Im Herbst werde ich das noch einmal wiederholen. 
Von meinen Fischies ist keiner zusehen, ich habe mich aber bemüht keinen zu verletzen. Bis auf ein paar Kaulqappen haben das alle überstanden......

Seerosen rausnehmen, da kenne ich was von. Ist reine Schwerstarbeit weil in sich verflochten und verwuchert.Ich habe fast alle Seerosen rausgeschmissen bzw. nur noch kleine und schwach wachsende im Teich. Auch würde ich das im Herbst machen, und da zu ein Teil des Wassers abpumpen es geht dann leichter bzw. der kommende Winter geht dann erst mal darüber.

Gruß aus dem Weserbergland

Michael


----------



## Fluni81 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Huhu!
Mit dem Kescher komm ich da nicht durch, so verwurzelt und verwachsen ist das da unten...und ja, es muffelt gewaltig, ständig steigen Blasen vom Bodengrund auf..ich denk, da ist Fäulnis in Gange

Von der Bodenfläche hat der Teich ca 5 Quadratmeter...

Aha, also brauch ich einen ordentlichen Filter, um den Teich so sauber zu kriegen wie du Eugen? Der ist beneidenswert klar...obwohl ich sagen muß, das mein Teich bis zu dieser MatschgewurselirgendwasSchicht auch klar und sauber ist...


Also muß ich den Schlamm doch komplett rausholen?




Ich hatte eig vor, einen Teil des Wassers abzulassen, und in einem entsp großen Becken zu fangen..bzw in meinen Tanks...Eig war es so gedacht, mit der Absaugpumpe auch socn zu reinigen..das können wir aber vergesen, weil das Zeug so hartnäckig und verwurzelt ist...Ich würde es mit den Händen versuchen rauszuschaffen..eine andere Möglichkeit bleibt jawohl nicht...:shock


gruss antje


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Servus Antje

Du meinst wohl Karsten ... obwohl Eugen auch ohne Filter einen klaren Teich hat 

Alles andere wurde ja schon gesagt 

@ Karsten: Stimme Dir zu bei einem Teich mit Besatz oder einem Schwimmteich, aber bei einem Pflanz(en)teich  .... stinkt doch nur, wenn man den Schlamm (Schmoder) aufrührt .... und ... es sind Nährstoffe für die Pflanzen , leider aber auch für Algen 
Wenn man die (Algen) beizeiten als "Wachstumsmasse" entsorgt, sollte der Überschuß von Schlamm sich auf ein natürliches, ausgeglichenes Maß regulieren.

Aber .... man sollte es gar net soweit kommen lassen .... Abgestorbenes akurat aus dem Wasser holen dito ins Wasser gefallenes Laub (ein Skimmer würde Wunder wirken) .... dann bildet sich auch über Jahre keine so dicke Schlamm-, Schmoderschicht ....


----------



## Fluni81 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

..uups ja..Karsten meinte ich Sorry:beten


Was genau ist ien Skimmer? 

Tja, ich hätt ja immer die Blätter und alles entfernt..aber das wurde hier scheinbar jahrelang nicht gemacht Also muß ich über kurz oder lang doch da in die Brühe steigen..und dann dauert das wieder Tage bis das Wasser klar ist


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Ein Skimmer ist ein Teil, daß die Oberfläche durch Absaugung sauber hält.

Dieser Skimmer wird an eine Pumpe angeschlossen oder durch eine Schwerkraftfilteranlage betrieben, wie im Bild unten.



 
Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte


----------



## Fluni81 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Danke für die anschauliche Erklärung

Aaaber die Oberfläche meines Teiches ist doch sauber...


----------



## Philipp1 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Servus
@ michael: Die Gefahr bei dieser Aktion besteht nicht darin,dass deine Fische durch den aufgewirbelten Schlamm ersticken. Das Problem ist, dass dieser Schlamm wie schon erwähnt viele nützliche Bakterien enthält und Du dir so ei Stück Filterleistung wegnimmst ( bei ausreichender Filterdimension aber egal).
Viel gefährlicher sind aber die ganzen Schadstoffe die durch das Hantieren aufgerührt werden. Dann kann es tatsächlich zu einem Kippen deines Teiches oder einem zu schnellen Nitrat/Nitrit- anstieg kommen.
Das beste wäre einfach die Tiere aus dem Teich zu fangen und ihn einmal richtig zu säubern. Danach befüllst Du ihn einfach neu, die Fische werden damit auch klar kommen denn dein Filter besteht ja nach wie vor und Du macht den Teich ja nicht hygienisch rein. Lediglich der Schlamm soll raus und das sollte auch keine so große Sache werden.


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Hi Antje,

also, wenn es so dramatisch ist, wie Du es beschreibst, scheint doch eine gründlichere Reinigung angesagt - dann würde ich mich Philipp anschließen und die Fisch doch lieber rausfangen und gründlich loslegen.


----------



## Fluni81 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Huhu Christine!

In meinem andren Thread wurde eig davon abgeraten...weil ich zuviele Lebewesen stören oder sogar kaputt machen würde..mir wärs auch lieber alles raus..vor allem, weil das so eklig riecht..das kann ja gar nicht gesund sein
Wenn das Wetter ein ibsel besser wird, werden wir uns daran machen..ich will gar nicht wissen, was uns da unten erwartet:?
gruss antje


----------



## karsten. (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*



Fluni81 schrieb:


> Huhu Christine!
> 
> In meinem andren Thread wurde eig davon abgeraten...weil ich zuviele Lebewesen stören oder sogar kaputt machen würde..mir wärs auch lieber alles raus..vor allem, weil das so eklig riecht..das kann ja gar nicht gesund sein
> Wenn das Wetter ein ibsel besser wird, werden wir uns daran machen..ich will gar nicht wissen, was uns da unten erwartet:?
> gruss antje



Hallo

einmal muss man es tun 

und 

dann dranbleiben ,dass sich nicht wieder Schlamm ansammelt

isebenso

mfG


----------



## Fluni81 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Karsten, du wohnst hier in der Ecke und  hast Lust im Wasser zu planschen...?!?!


Vielen dank für eure Tips und Anregungen!!!
Ne, ist gut, dann werd ich das in Angriff nehmen...danach lehmhaltigen Sand auf den Boden..gleich wieder bepflanzen?

Wenn die Seerosen arg ausgeufert sind...wie weit und wo genau darf ichsie abschneiden ohne das sie sterben?:friede

gruss antje


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Hi Antje,

zu den Seerosen empfehle ich Dir das Seerosen-FAQ

Und natürlich musst Du den Teich gleich wieder bepflanzen - es sei denn, Du willst auf Algenzucht umsatteln.


----------



## Fluni81 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi Antje,
> 
> zu den Seerosen empfehle ich Dir das Seerosen-FAQ
> 
> Und natürlich musst Du den Teich gleich wieder bepflanzen - es sei denn, Du willst auf Algenzucht umsatteln.





Gleich wieder bepflanzen ist gut..da auf dem Boden sind vermute ich mal nur die Seerosen

Also lehmhaltegen Sand rein und dann Pflanzen son bissel "einbuddeln"? Wie tief muß die Sandschicht denn ungefähr sein
Ich hab übrigens Fische drin..nich das die meine Pflanzen zum Fressen gern haben

Was kann man denn in diese Tiefe setzen?

Bestellt hier eig auch jemand seine Pflanzen übers Internet? Nicht unbedingt NG, die Preise sind ja schon enorm


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Nein Antje,

der lehmhaltige Sand kann, muss aber nicht. Für die Seerose ist lehm ganz gut, aber die solltest Du in einen Bottich pflanzen, damit Du sie in Zukunft im Griff hast.

Die anderen Pflanzen für Unterwasser kannst Du so ins Wassergeben - __ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest zum Beispiel.

Ich bestelle meine Pflanzen hier oder hier. Die Preise sind für die Arbeit, die dahinter steckt, völlig gerechtfertigt. Dafür bekommst Du auch deutsche Ware, die an unser Klima gewöhnt ist und nicht mit Heizung und Dünger auf Kosten der Umwelt irgendwo hochgepowert wird und im Teich dann abnibbelt.


----------



## Fluni81 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Hallo Christine!

Ich dachte, ich mach den Sand auf den Boden, damit da auch noch andere Pflanzen wachsen können...oder packt man dann ins Wasser nur solche Schwebepflanzen wie zB __ Hornkraut?

Aha, die Seerose dann in einen Malerbottich, oder? Also nicht in einen 10l Eimer quetschen, oder? Na, ich werd sie erstmal rausholen um sie mir genau anzusehn..das Ding muß riesig sein...Ich denke mal, die Vorbesitzer sind beim Teich nicht anders vorgegangen, als im restlichen Garten..dann erwartet mich einiges:schizo

gruss antje


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Hallo Antje,

Du kannst die Seerose durchaus ein wenig kappen. Such Dir die besten Teile raus, an den Triebe kommen und die pflanzt Du wieder ein. In den geschlossenen Bottich ein paar Düngekegel dazu, fertig.

Hast Du ein Foto von der Seerose in Blüte? Dann finden sich für die restlichen Stücke vielleicht auch dankbare Abnehmer (gegen Portoerstattung). Dafür haben wir ja den Flohmarkt.

__ Hornkraut liegt nur rum, aber __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt wurzeln am Boden. Krebsscheren verankern sich, Laichkräuter wurzeln usw. und nicht zuletzt leben auf dem Sand kleine, liebe Bakterien, die für uns arbeiten.


----------



## Fluni81 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Huhu!
Leider hab ich kein Foto, denn wir sind erst letztes Jahr Ende Okt hier eingezogen, da war sie schon längst verblüht...

Ich werd erstmal die Leerung in Angriff nehmen und mir dann kurz vorher Gedanken über die Pflanzen machen und hier noch ein bissel stöbern gehn

gruss antje


----------



## Piddel (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Hallo Michael,
habe selbst im Frühjahr eine große Schlamm-Entfernungsaktion ( siehe mein Beitrag ) durchgeführt - mit Erfolg. Hab mich selber nicht getraut mit einer Wathose ins Wasser zu gehen weil ich nicht wußte was mich da unten erwartet. Ich habe den Schlamm und Mulm mit einer Billig-Tauchpumpe rausgesaugt - funktionierte bestens. Mit einem "normalen" Teichsauger würde ich heute saugen.

Mein Teich war zusätzlich mit Unmengen von armdicken Wurzelwerk der Seerosen zugewachsen. Den größten Teil hab ich meiner Forke vorsichtig rausgezogen. 

Viel Erfolg wünscht
Peter


----------



## Plätscher (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*



Piddel schrieb:


> Mein Teich war zusätzlich mit Unmengen von armdicken Wurzelwerk der Seerosen zugewachsen. Den größten Teil hab ich meiner Forke vorsichtig rausgezogen.



Hallo,

auf keinen Fall mit einer Forke im Teich arbeiten. Einmal abgerutscht und schon kann ein Loch im Teich sein. Also Obacht mit Forke, Spaten, Krail usw. im Teich.


----------



## Fluni81 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

,..ne, in meinen Folienteich kommt mir keine Forke


----------



## Aragorn (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Es gibt Mittel gegen Teichschlamm, hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Mitteln? Belasten die das Wasser? Sind sie schädlich für die Fische?


----------



## karsten. (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm entfernen....*

Gern 

schönes WE


----------

